# Best Cryptocurrency exhange for India with INR deposits and withdraw?



## RageshAntony (Mar 19, 2020)

I am using wazirX , which is immature .

suggest another one with INR support


----------



## Neo (Mar 19, 2020)

Paxful works fine


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2020)

I used to use Zebpay. They had to stop it's operations when government declared crypto alegal.
I think (or hope so) that crypto trading have started again after government reversed it's decision?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2020)

Koinex was the shit back in the day, not sure whether they'll be back.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 22, 2020)

Somewhat related to this thread, is there any reliable bitcoin cloud mining company?


----------



## RageshAntony (Mar 24, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Somewhat related to this thread, is there any reliable bitcoin cloud mining company?



is cloud mining is practically profitable ?


----------



## RageshAntony (Mar 24, 2020)

*Most are fake .. beware*

*3 Best Bitcoin Cloud Mining Contract Reviews (2020 Updated)*


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2020)

Not cloudmining but miningpoolhub is a way to manage multiple mining pcs. I have used it extensively. It is a swarm where you can mine as a group even if you have single machine.
It automatically calculates best profit crypto based on GPUs.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 24, 2020)

RageshAntony said:


> is cloud mining is practically profitable ?


That's what I am asking.


----------



## RageshAntony (Mar 25, 2020)

billubakra said:


> That's what I am asking.



The ROI is very low in crypto mining

And for bitcoin and eth mining you need to buy ASIC Antminer which is costly and need lot of Cooling 

Buying coins and short selling them in +3 % , then wait for -3% , then buy , then sell at +3% ,,,, is profitable


----------



## billubakra (Mar 25, 2020)

RageshAntony said:


> The ROI is very low in crypto mining
> 
> And for bitcoin and eth mining you need to buy ASIC Antminer which is costly and need lot of Cooling
> 
> Buying coins and short selling them in +3 % , then wait for -3% , then buy , then sell at +3% ,,,, is profitable


Of the little what I know, these cloud mining companies use antminer and allow others to mine by taking a fee+some commission. One of such companies is smartcryptomining.com I cannot vouch for the authenticity of this one. There are many companies like this one.


----------



## RageshAntony (Mar 27, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Not cloudmining but miningpoolhub is a way to manage multiple mining pcs. I have used it extensively. It is a swarm where you can mine as a group even if you have single machine.
> It automatically calculates best profit crypto based on GPUs.



If I use RTX 2060 and join in that miningpoolhub , how much daily (24hrs) profit I will get?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2020)

Check the website, daily profit is listed somewhere. GPU mining is dead


----------



## RageshAntony (Mar 27, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Check the website, daily profit is listed somewhere. GPU mining is dead



I cannot understand the tables .. please explain what device one have to use when initial device investment is Rs.80K


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2020)

RageshAntony said:


> I cannot understand the tables .. please explain what device one have to use when initial device investment is Rs.80K


Invest 80k in niftybees shares(it is index MF etf) when it touches 50-60 in coming month once coronovirus situation worsens & good chances you will triple your money in next 4-5 years.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2020)

RageshAntony said:


> I cannot understand the tables .. please explain what device one have to use when initial device investment is Rs.80K


Don't think crypto is good to invest right now. Talk to a proper financial advisor, corona scare is a ripe opportunity


----------



## RageshAntony (Mar 29, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Don't think crypto is good to invest right now. Talk to a proper financial advisor, corona scare is a ripe opportunity



yeah .. the coins performance is worst and difficult to predict gain/loss

I invested 3000 in BTC,ETH,XRP and Litecoin in RR fashion and lost 500 and after lot of suffering gained 600 (net 100) ... 

now current investment in BTC is 2800 , but current portfolio is 2500 

.......

So it's not good to invest now


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2020)

3000 rupees??


----------



## RageshAntony (Mar 29, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> 3000 rupees??



Yes ₹3000
.
Not $3000.. I am not that much rich


----------



## billubakra (Mar 30, 2020)

RageshAntony said:


> yeah .. the coins performance is worst and difficult to predict gain/loss
> 
> I invested 3000 in BTC,ETH,XRP and Litecoin in RR fashion and lost 500 and after lot of suffering gained 600 (net 100) ...
> 
> ...


How did you invest? In the current scenario, the prices of BTC's are down. Isn't this a good time to enter?


----------



## RageshAntony (Mar 31, 2020)

billubakra said:


> How did you invest? In the current scenario, the prices of BTC's are down. Isn't this a good time to enter?



You have to find lowest price in  set of 3 days and invest 

That's very difficult 

For now ₹4.8L  is correct point to buy and ₹5.30L is to sell


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 31, 2020)

RageshAntony said:


> You have to find lowest price in  set of 3 days and invest
> 
> That's very difficult
> 
> For now ₹4.8L  is correct point to buy and ₹5.30L is to sell


L for Litecoin?


----------



## RageshAntony (Mar 31, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> L for Litecoin?


Lakhs


----------



## billubakra (Mar 31, 2020)

RageshAntony said:


> You have to find lowest price in  set of 3 days and invest
> 
> That's very difficult
> 
> For now ₹4.8L  is correct point to buy and ₹5.30L is to sell


Buying and Selling BTC's is way outta budget. My point was to enter via some cloud mining company.


----------



## RageshAntony (Mar 31, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Buying and Selling BTC's is way outta budget. My point was to enter via some cloud mining company.


You can buy bitcoin for ₹500 in wazirx


----------



## billubakra (Apr 1, 2020)

RageshAntony said:


> You can buy bitcoin for ₹500 in wazirx


Bro there are many startups in India which are acting as an exchange for selling and buying BTC's. One of them is CoinDCX | India’s Biggest Crypto-Crypto Exchange with Highest Liquidity
Now buying or selling is not something which intrigues me, what does is those cloud mining companies. See the gpu mining thing went down long back. Now people are paying these professionals like Home - Smartcryptomining , just one of the mining companies, not sure whether its legit or not. They take a registration fee and do the work for you, when you generate some BTC's they take some commission and send the remaining back to your wallet. This is about what I was asking about.


----------

